# if bedingung funkt nicht!



## N3WM4N (19. Jun 2021)

Guten Tag,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich versuche ein Script zur Berechnung verschiedener Daten zu erstellen.
Dazu muss ich aufjedenfall eine If Bedingung verwenden. 

<select id="tag">
        <option>Tag 1</option>
        <option>Tag 2</option>
        <option>Tag 3</option>
</select>

Mit dem select item habe ich nun eine Auswahlmöglichkeit eingefügt.
Dann habe ich den Wert eingelesen mit:
var tag=document.getElementById("tag").selectedIndex

Und jetzt möchte ich eine if Bedingung ausführen, die halt nur ausgeführt wird, wenn Tag 3 vom User ausgewählt wird.

Wenn ich if(tag=="Tag 3") auswähle klappt das ganze allerdings nicht. 
Habe ich irgendwo ein Fehler gemacht oder kann ich einen selectedindex nicht als Bedingung benutzen?
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja kurz weiterhelfen.
Gruß.


----------



## N3WM4N (19. Jun 2021)

Hier nochmal der ganze Code:



function berechnung ()
        {
        var tag=document.getElementById("tag").selectedIndex
        if (tag=="Tag 3")
            {
            var test="Was geht" //nur zum testen
            document.getElementById("ausgabe").value=test
            }

        }


        //]]></script>

    </head>


     <body>

     <select id="tag">
        <option>Tag 1</option>
        <option>Tag 2</option>
        <option>Tag 3</option>
     </select>
    <input disabled="disabled" id="ausgabe"/>


Anmerkung: Mit einem Inputfeld und einer Zahleneingabe bekomme ich das hin. Irgendwie liegt das Problem bei den Wörter bzw. Strings





    </body>
</html>


----------



## temi (19. Jun 2021)

Verwende bitte die Code-Tags (das </> im Editor)!

Ansonsten: Falsches Forum. Java != Javascript


----------



## Barista (19. Jun 2021)

N3WM4N hat gesagt.:


> if(tag=="Tag 3")


Du musst mit dem Index als Zahl vergleichen:

if(tag=="2")









						HTML DOM Select selectedIndex Property
					

W3Schools offers free online tutorials, references and exercises in all the major languages of the web. Covering popular subjects like HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python, SQL, Java, and many, many more.




					www.w3schools.com


----------



## N3WM4N (19. Jun 2021)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Verwende bitte die Code-Tags (das </> im Editor)!
> 
> Ansonsten: Falsches Forum. Java != Javascript





Barista hat gesagt.:


> Du musst mit dem Index als Zahl vergleichen:
> 
> if(tag=="2")
> 
> ...


Vielen Lieben Dank


----------



## Oneixee5 (19. Jun 2021)

Du kannst den selektierten Wert, wie folgt, abfragen:

```
if (document.getElementById('tag').value == 'Tag 3') {
    alert("3")
  }
```
Den selektierten Index bekommst du mit: `document.getElementById('tag').selectedIndex`. Der Index ist 0-basiert.

```
if (document.getElementById('tag').selectedIndex == 2) {
    alert(3)
  }
```


----------

